# Favourite music from any AC game?



## cornimer (Aug 8, 2017)

I've been listening to all of the AC soundtracks while studying for an upcoming exam and have been reminded of all of my favourite songs. Some of my top picks are...
-ACWW Theme
-GC Theme
-5 am (WW)
-6 am (WW)
-12 pm (WW)
-New Year's Wish (WW)
-The Toy Day Song (NL)
-11 am (NL)
-Rainy Day (GC)

What are everyone else's favourite songs?


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 11, 2017)

I love the GameCube version of Christmas Eve. Just something about it makes it so nostalgic, not to mention like alllll of the songs on ACGC. I'm also a big fan of the ACWW/ACCF hourly music. It always brings back goosebumps.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Aug 14, 2017)

Pretty much every song from the GCN game, Wild World and City Folk / Let's Go to the City. The music in those games are so upbeat and nostalgic. The only songs in New Leaf that I like really were 5PM (since it sounds like the GCN's 5PM song), 4AM, 1AM, 8AM, 9AM, 10AM, 8PM and some of the event and building themes such as Shampoodle and the Able Sisters (though most of them are from City Folk / Let's Go to the City).


----------



## Shu (Aug 14, 2017)

Stale Cupcakes, KK Birthday, I Love You <3 those 3 always make me feel warm and fuzzy.

KK Cafe and KK Disco put me in a happy feely mood!


----------



## MinishMae (Aug 15, 2017)

The GCB music always brings back nostalgia-- especially the Rainy Day music. And when I heard Forest Life for the first time in City Folk, I nearly died from happiness~ 

The hourly music in both WW/CF and NL always put me in a good mood, and help me concentrate on things I want to work on as well. 

If we're talking KK music, then my favorites are: Forest Life, Stale Cupcakes, KK Lullaby, KK Swing and KK Tango (Mostly for nostalgic purposes xD)


----------



## Zavester (Aug 15, 2017)

One of the most beautiful forgotten Animal Crossing songs is actually New Year's Morning on the GameCube Version. You guys should give it a listen if you haven't.


----------



## Balverine (Aug 15, 2017)

2am and Rainy day music from GC!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 16, 2017)

-5am, 12pm, 4pm-6pm, 11pm (WW)
-Observatory (WW)
-Town Tree (NL)
-5pm & 6pm (NL)
-New Year's Morning (GC)
-This (GC)

Edit: Also, the Animal Crossing Movie version of The Roost.


----------



## Rhodes (Aug 17, 2017)

I love Stale Cupcakes, Caf? K.K., K.K. Ballad, Neapolitan and 1AM song.


----------



## gummyratz (Aug 17, 2017)

my faves are stale cupcakes, kk ragtime, 3am music(acnl) !!


----------



## Sukibri (Aug 21, 2017)

I loved to listen to Salsa KK some years ago, when I still had Lily in my WW town :'( the song is soo catchy and always brought me in a happy mood
As for NL, I love the 1 AM & 2 PM, they're really calm  especially when it's raining


----------



## Kazelle (Aug 23, 2017)

i like the music when firework nights are going on in new leaf.
(the popping of fireworks sorta dulls it though)


----------



## cornimer (Aug 25, 2017)

thatawkwardkid said:


> -This (GC)



Ahhh I've never heard this one before it's so beautiful <3


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 25, 2017)

VanessaMay18 said:


> Ahhh I've never heard this one before it's so beautiful <3



I agree haha. I've never played GC but I found this while searching for random Animal Crossing videos one day.


----------



## KingofHearts (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm not sure if this has been stated already but my personal favorite song of all time is 5 PM from GC.


----------



## crossinganimal (Sep 3, 2017)

I just love all of the music from ACWW...nostalgia...


----------



## Dhar (Sep 4, 2017)

VanessaMay18 said:


> I've been listening to all of the AC soundtracks while studying for an upcoming exam and have been reminded of all of my favourite songs. Some of my top picks are...
> -ACWW Theme
> -GC Theme
> -5 am (WW)
> ...



I really like the surf track. KK is on a surfboard on the front... Can't remember what it's called, though. I could probably go look. But, eh


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 5, 2017)

1am ...like forever...


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 5, 2017)

My favorites are the rainy day and tropical island themes


----------



## Verecund (Sep 8, 2017)

My favourite music is the Toy Day music from New Leaf! I listen to it all the time in the winter; it sounds so happy and festive.

I also love the 8 a.m. and 3 p.m. themes from New Leaf, as well as the 3 p.m. theme from Wild World (along with pretty much everything from 7 a.m. to 8 p.m. as well, just because of all the Wild World nostalgia).


----------



## blindPersecutor (Sep 9, 2017)

Used to always request K.K. Ballad on AC: PG. The beauty of it brought tears to my eyes without fail. K.K. Disco is really fun so I like that one too X)


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 23, 2017)

I really like some songs from K.K. like Bubblegum K.K., Hypno K.K., Stale Cupcakes or K.K. Disco
for examples. I also like the whole soundtrack from Wild World as well as some soundtracks from
New Leaf like 7pm.


----------



## mitfy (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## piercedhorizon (Oct 23, 2017)

I love K.K Aloha & love the music in the early Am's from new leaf


----------



## xBlackRosex (Oct 24, 2017)

I Really Love Cafe K.K and Bubblegum K.K! And i like the Music that Play's on the Island at Night!


----------



## Weiland (Oct 28, 2017)

- Toy Day from any of the AC games
- 5AM in ACGC
- 7AM in ACGC
- 5PM in ACGC
- 9PM in ACGC
- 4PM in WW/CF
- 10PM in WW/CF
- Late night city theme in ACCF (it really reminds me of Death Note!)
- 5AM in ACNL
- 6AM in ACNL
- 5PM in ACNL
- Brewster's Cafe in ACNL/CF


----------



## Dashonthecob (Oct 28, 2017)

Bubblegum K.K is my favorite


----------



## Sukibri (Nov 1, 2017)

I love Salsa K.K, and I love 2PM, and 10AM in the rain 
1AM is pretty good too


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 4, 2017)

while I think the gamecube game has the best soundtrack overall, new leaf's 8pm if probably my favourite song :')


----------



## Sloom (Nov 5, 2017)

I honestly like all the rainy musics from ACNL, K.K Lullaby, K.K Country, Stale Cupcakes and also the Roost music.


----------



## MayorAnistar (Nov 5, 2017)

live k.k. jongara. but i also like the 11pm acnl theme and the 3pm cherry blossom festival gcn theme.


----------

